# Day One - Killington Vt 11-18-16



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Started the day off at 5:45 picking up Miskha at the house and hitting the road north. Pretty uneventful ride by did run into some pretty cool looking low cloud cover we briefly mistook as snow gun smoke for a minute.
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNbW6T4uamCY6NzheDZOdlEkpCBZCWCoS41WxQN
We pulled into the K1 lot around 9:15 and were in the Gondola around 9:40 https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMtkTACdVb8cUXjeeF4nRyuiofJMZjtwC9hxx7o
Mishka brought his MR110s and I was on my new MR SP95s. The snow was pure spring-style corn and was already bumped up by the time we go to the top. https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN8yGWXEVUoeRpqlh1UcyXgUABzD5vrVx2ACQ-y
I had to do several edge detunes but got the new skis working pretty well. Still need to work on the mount position, but that is for another thread. 
By the third run miskha noticed Puck It and we skied with him for the remainder of our day. (very nice to meet you J) I never was able to get pics of Puck It since I couldn't get in front of him 

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPxaHZHddrHkj-gCs16A26__KHEHR--wFRkMRqu
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPaPch03_Gsbaeg2bqMqD99_cCzBPJWQez3--vg
Miskha

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO_qrIF0G2K3KX1AHO0C88xVANkf6OmprMUJxlRhttps://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO6uYLLnL9tKn3ut0Eij-_3rVCs7MhMDEJ2nr3zhttps://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPQ6JrsJc5IQyQiFAJhx_mv9yF3k7FXlZv6qL8q
prsboogie (yours truly)

The day was perfect and we had a great time, some good laughs thanks to Puck It, and go the infamous day one out of the way!
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOANpKhxaFyUFuRu1alMPl3Xl6OHs4uCondT4aT me and Miskha at the top of the walk of death!

There was also a Yeti sighting!!
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOtAhZfFL8SJdpLn4Grxt29afAE9SXvyU7Vo3vU


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Started the day off at 5:45 picking up Miskha at the house and hitting the road north. Pretty uneventful ride by did run into some pretty cool looking low cloud cover we briefly mistook as snow gun smoke for a minute.
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNbW6T4uamCY6NzheDZOdlEkpCBZCWCoS41WxQN
> We pulled into the K1 lot around 9:15 and were in the Gondola around 9:40 https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMtkTACdVb8cUXjeeF4nRyuiofJMZjtwC9hxx7o
> Mishka brought his MR110s and I was on my new MR SP95s. The snow was pure spring-style corn and was already bumped up by the time we go to the top. https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN8yGWXEVUoeRpqlh1UcyXgUABzD5vrVx2ACQ-y
> ...



None of the links work.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Shit


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

miskha
prsboogie



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

yeti


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely looking like spring!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tin said:


> Definitely looking like spring!



That changes tonight!


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> That changes tonight!


When everything freezes and creates boilerplate perfect for scraping off any new MM or natural.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> When everything freezes and creates boilerplate perfect for scraping off any new MM or natural.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Sharpen those edges!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> When everything freezes and creates boilerplate perfect for scraping off any new MM or natural.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh it's gonna get ugly quick!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 19, 2016)

Its gona be hella windy tmrw anyway. Let the base freeze and they can resurface and expand all next week with some natural thrown in


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Nov 19, 2016)

it was a great day indeed especially with a great company. Conditions was a lot better than I expected… I'll take Sprint conditions any day over boilerplate


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2016)

Must be the racer in me that likes ice?!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2016)

Very springlike today...


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Very springlike today...



Did they groom overnight or was that leftovers from the last two days?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't think they groomed- but trail report said yes- I didn't get up there until 915 or so and bums were building. Quick


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow.  That looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2016)

Bumps built because of this....


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Bumps built because of this....



Oh Hells no! There was less than half as many yesterday and half of them left by 11-1130


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Nov 19, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Oh Hells no! There was less than half as many yesterday and half of them left by 11-1130
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



what you mean less than half…  this line looks all the way to port-o-potty. Yesterday was practically ski on. at most 3 to 5 chairs wait


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

mishka said:


> what you mean less than half…  this line looks all the way to port-o-potty. Yesterday was practically ski on. at most 3 to 5 chairs wait



I was trying to make a point! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

